# Is this topsoil safe?



## Momof4 (Sep 21, 2011)




----------



## Redstrike (Sep 21, 2011)

Kathy,
I purchased some Earthgro topsoil and found it unusable. It was in a green bag, this one is obviously bagged differently, but I'm not sure if the product is any different. I found pieces of that white stuff in the Earthgro that I had purchased (again, different packaging). I guess the only way to truly find out would be to open the bag and rummage through the soil looking for synthetic materials that could lead to compaction.

Let me know what you find out about this stuff...if you wind up opening the bag, of course!


----------



## Momof4 (Sep 21, 2011)

I believe the Green bag was potting soil not topsoil. This one does not have any perlite in it. I swear I go to the store and I get all mixed up. I read all the bags and came home w/ this one. I hope it works.


----------



## HipsterTorts (Sep 21, 2011)

I've used it once, probably won't use it again.
I didn't like all the ash in it, there was so much.


----------



## SulcataSquirt (Sep 21, 2011)

I personally wouldnt use that type. their are much better topsoils at lowes or home depot. Is this for an out door enclosure or indoor?


----------



## Momof4 (Sep 21, 2011)

It's a tortoise table outside on a covered patio. We never get rain and it's still in the 80's. I will look again at HD for a organic topsoil. This is for a RF just shy of a year. This is short term. I will be setting up an indoor viv as well for nights. I forgot to mention it will be mixed w/ long sphagnum moss. Why can't I find cypress mulch? Is there another name for it?


----------



## Lulu (Sep 21, 2011)

Kathy, they don't sell cypress mulch at home improvement stores in San Diego. You have to buy it at the pet store. It's marketed by Zoomed as "Forest Floor." It's a little pricey. For my outside stuff, I use Miracle Grow Organic Garden Soil mixed with Coco Coir (not the Russians -- they just get dirt). On my inside table, I use the same with the Forest Floor lightly spread on top to help with humidity. There might be another mulch from the home improvement store that is useable, but I'm not sure what it would be.

For pet stores, we find the cheapest in this area is usually LLL Reptile: http://lllreptile.com/info/company/retail-stores

Pet Kingdom is also good for supplies, but may be a little far away for you: http://www.petkingdom.com/

I have a coupon for this weekend for LLL, so if you plan to go there, let me know and I'll PM it to you.


----------



## 81SHOVELHEAD (Sep 21, 2011)

Momof4 said:


> It's a tortoise table outside on a covered patio. We never get rain and it's still in the 80's. I will look again at HD for a organic topsoil. This is for a RF just shy of a year. This is short term. I will be setting up an indoor viv as well for nights. I forgot to mention it will be mixed w/ long sphagnum moss. Why can't I find cypress mulch? Is there another name for it?



View attachment 11560

purchased this At HD


----------



## Lulu (Sep 21, 2011)

My understanding is that they sell cypress mulch in home improvement stores in other states, but not in the mainstream stores in California. It's possible that it can be found at some of the smaller nurseries, but I haven't seen it anywhere but a pet store here in San Diego.


----------



## lynnedit (Sep 21, 2011)

That is true about Cypress mulch. Sadly, it is very regional. 
I think any natural or organic topsoil is OK. I do always read the label to actually make sure they don't add things like perlite, or vermiculite, but usually they don't to topsoils, just potting soil. And you will find you like the consistency of some over others.
For a table top area, you could even add some Coir for consistency.


----------



## Momof4 (Sep 21, 2011)

Thanks atleast I know I can't find cypress mulch here. 
Renee, thanks for the coupon but I don't think I'll make it to LLL this weekend. To busy with 3 soccer games.


----------



## Lulu (Sep 21, 2011)

That does sound busy. We're putting in a new fence and doing yard work.

You can buy Coir at HD here, if you haven't picked that up and decide you want to get some. It's under the brand name "Beat's Peat." I haven't used your topsoil, but I'm sure it's fine.


----------



## HipsterTorts (Sep 21, 2011)

Tortoise Supply sells cypress mulch, I actually got both my bags in the mail yesterday. 
I ordered it last week, it got shipped out monday of this week and it came the next day.


----------



## Angi (Sep 22, 2011)

Sarah~What did you pay for shipping. I like Tort. Supply's cypress mulch.


----------



## Momof4 (Sep 22, 2011)

I found cypress mulch at my Petco today but I already bought the coir brick at HD. I'm still working on it. 
So many decisions to make for one little guy. I can't wait to get him. 
Thanks for everyones help!


----------



## HipsterTorts (Sep 22, 2011)

Angi said:


> Sarah~What did you pay for shipping. I like Tort. Supply's cypress mulch.



I bought the twin pack because I have to fill two large enclosures. The shipping for it was $20 because it was 40lbs. But if I would have bought the large bag or the other smaller options the shipping would have been under $14.


----------

